# any timeshare viewing offers in Kauai now?



## dmharris (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi all,

We will be in Kauai Oct 27 through Nov 6 and wondering if it would be worth our while to see any timeshare programs that might offer perks for attending.  Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2007)

Starwood has an offer for a $100 hotel GC if you do a preview with them.

Shell Vacation Club has discounts and freebies for activities.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 20, 2007)

The Point at Poipu has a $100 bonus for attending their high pressure sales pitch for points.

If you want to have your day ruined for $100 go for it. 

Sterling


----------



## Dollie (Oct 21, 2007)

*Point at Po`ipu*

We did the presentation at the Point at Po`ipu but instead of taking the $100 cash offer, we took the option to have $150 taken off our next year's maintenance fee.  We also received a free 2-night stay at one of ten specified Sunterra resorts (there were more limiting factors on when you can use this offer but we have been able to work it into one of our future trips).  Obviously the $150 off the maintenance fee is only for owners.  I don't know if the free 2-night stay is also only for owners. 

PS - there is nothing in the literature that says we have to attend a presentation when we are at our free stay.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 21, 2007)

Shell Vacation Club has converted the Beachboy Hotel and is now selling timeshares. They offered me to pay for a compact rental car for the week. You are allowed to pay for an upgrade. I did not take the offer as I already had a car lined up.

Speaking of that, I used Alamo in Lihue last time. I received terrible service and ended up with a filthy old car. I could not exchange it, as I was told it was the last one left.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 21, 2007)

Alamo in Maui is great and sucks in Lihue.  Thrifty is ok in Lihue but I had to buy a bottle of windex to clean the windshield so I could see the incredible beauty of Kauai.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 21, 2007)

Dollie said:


> We did the presentation at the Point at Po`ipu but instead of taking the $100 cash offer, we took the option to have $150 taken off our next year's maintenance fee.  We also received a free 2-night stay at one of ten specified Sunterra resorts (there were more limiting factors on when you can use this offer but we have been able to work it into one of our future trips).  Obviously the $150 off the maintenance fee is only for owners.  I don't know if the free 2-night stay is also only for owners.
> 
> PS - there is nothing in the literature that says we have to attend a presentation when we are at our free stay.



I'm an owner too and got the $150 off the maintenance fee.  The free gift was useless for us.  I'm not going to Tahoe or Breckenridge for two nights.  Glad you were able to work it into your schedule.

Sterling


----------



## dmharris (Oct 21, 2007)

I get a great discount with National through my company, so that is who we're renting from.  Hope I won't need glass cleaner!


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 21, 2007)

It is funny you mention that. The first morning after being there, I walked out of my TS with two towels, one wet and one dry. My DW ask me what I was doing and I told her I was going to clean the windows.

My SIL rented a vehicle from National. They received their vehicle at least 20 minutes before I did, and it was immaculate.  




Kauai Kid said:


> Alamo in Maui is great and sucks in Lihue.  Thrifty is ok in Lihue but I had to buy a bottle of windex to clean the windshield so I could see the incredible beauty of Kauai.
> 
> Sterling


----------



## Picker57 (Oct 27, 2007)

We've had consistently good luck with Hertz, arranged through AAA at home.  The price was actually less on Kauai than on the Big Island last  month. 
                  -------Zach


----------



## Picker57 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it depends on what sort of activities (for which discounts could be quite helpful - especially if you're with a large group) you have planned.  If you've already done most of the costly activities, then it's debatable. 

Beautiful island. Have fun. 

           ----Zach


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 28, 2007)

Zach:  There were no discounts for any activities.  Just the two night 3 day stay at some of their resorts.

Sterling


----------

